# Prostate friendly saddle



## chillyuk (15 Dec 2010)

I have just come home from the Urology Clinic at the hospital. I have been having problems passing urine, and up several times a night. My urine flow test confirms the reduced flow and that I am not emptying my bladder. Anyway, along with a sore bum I have come away with a recommendation from the consultant to get a prostate friendly saddle. I have had a look and it is totally bewildering the choice of models and shapes. I am a heavyweight (very) and ride a hybrid, usually between 10 and 30 miles. My budget of about £30 restricts my choice somewhat. I wonder if something like this would suit:

Saddle

PS. Bye the way, there is no trace of cancer. It is just old age creeping up


----------



## Banjo (15 Dec 2010)

Glad its nothing serious. 

The saddle that came with my Scott was pressing on a nerve causing numbness of the genitals whisch can cause serious problems if you let it keep happening. I got a Ritchie Bio Saddle which has cured it.

The slot in the Bio sadddle seems to extend a bit further forward than that one but maybe with the more upright ride position on a hybrid it will be ok.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2010)

Chilly,
try a Selle SMP Hybrid **here**
*
*
*





*
Has a dropped nose, so may be what you are looking for.
Looks strange but a very comfy saddle imo.


----------



## The Jogger (16 Dec 2010)

What about this

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/saddles/product/r2-unisex-saddle-09-34727


----------



## Ozrider (16 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Chilly,
> try a Selle SMP Hybrid **here**
> *
> *
> ...



+1


----------



## e-rider (17 Dec 2010)

Yes, very lucky it wasn't 'PC' as it's fairly common from middle age onwards (and very common later in life).

If you are very heavy, try losing some weight as this will remove some of the pressure and make any saddle more comfortable at the same time. 

And as you say, for £30 you have very few choices.


----------



## Moodyman (17 Dec 2010)

Before you change your saddle, might be worth amending your riding style.


When I first started riding a hybrid I sat on the saddle like one sits on a sofa. All my weight went onto the delicate stuff beneath.



I adjusted my saddle to allow me to lean forward a bit more which then transferred more weigh onto the pedals and handlebars. My sore points disappeared when I started spreading my weight more evenly across the handlebars, pedals and saddle.

If you do get a new saddle consider the Charge Spoon. It's got a wide and raised rear perch which kind of lifts your jewels off the saddle so they're not bearing any load. At £25 it's in your budget. I use this saddle for long commutes and weekend rides.

PS - I'm also a fat git.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Dec 2010)

I'm with Moodyman but..........

my riding style has been all hands and feet and little saddle for decades and I have had the same problem. If you feel the need for more detail go to https://www.cyclechat.net/


But.......the urologist at Guys - a top, top hospital with the best urology department in London, told me that cycling has nothing to do with my problem. Absolutely not.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2010)

a friend with waterworks issues claims a specialised expedition plus has given him a new lease of life on his trekking bike (upright riding position)


----------



## Roscoe (3 Jul 2014)

Firstly, apologies for resurrecting an old thread!

Just back from the Doctor, has decided to treat me for Prostatitis, which he tells me cannot be cured, however, can be controlled.

Given that I am finding both the mountain bike and road bike saddles a tad uncomfortable (and have been for a while) I think it's time to look at something more prostate friendly.

I can see the recommendations above for the Selle SMP and Charge Spoon, however, does anyone with prostate issues have any long term reports on how effective these were for them?

Wondering if a Charge would help given it's not cut out? Selle SMP looks a more likely candidate.

Any other recommendations will be gratefully accepted.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## tudor_77 (4 Jul 2014)

+1 for the Charge spoon saddle. Just as comfy as my Selle italia air flow max Saddle which cost 4 times as much. The only advantage of the latter is that it has a cut out part to protect the perineum prostate part. Charge spoon comes in a choice of different colours too.


----------



## Roscoe (5 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the reply, still contemplating if the Spoon will help or if I need something more cut out.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2014)

Selle SMP +1


----------



## tudor_77 (5 Jul 2014)

You could try the spoon and if it is not the right fit then you could sell it on ebay for almost as much as you paid for it and you would only be a few quid down. One thing I will say about the Selle Italia sadlle I previously recommended is that the leather does not last very well at all. Only had mine about a year and it is already wearing thin around the high contact areas. Just saying.


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2014)

Could try one of these, seems a good price at 75% off even if it doesn't work out

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/SASISLRXPF/selle-italia-slr-xp-flow-saddle


----------



## Roscoe (9 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the replies chaps, currently scouring eBay.


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Jul 2014)

I need the same thing, I have no excess weight, have been on a bike fit, but I still have residual soreness after long rides I have a bigger budget upto £90-100 what's out there?


----------



## Albert (12 Jul 2014)

Spoon is not for me. I like Selle Italia SLRs and Fizik Ariones. However, a friend who has been getting lots of problems disliked an SLR I lent him, and loves the Spoon he is now using. Many more people like the Spoon and find it comfortable than do not. They are so cheap that it is worth having a go IMO.


----------



## Roscoe (14 Jul 2014)

Spoon will be ordered this week and I'll see how I go with that. Thanks again.


----------



## Roscoe (16 Jul 2014)

Charge Spoon ordered from Wiggle, eagerly awaiting delivery!

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

